# We are thankful to Jinnah for giving us an independent Pakistan



## waheed gul

We are thankful to Jinnah for giving us an independent Pakistan




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=863229637039587

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ra'ad

I like the background music!


----------



## doremon

i also thank jinnah,he is my favorite person ,because he created Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Emmie

doremon said:


> i also thank jinnah,he is my favorite person ,because he created Pakistan...



You my dear friend have really helped Pakistanis to defend forthcoming stuff on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pakistanisage

We Pakistanis must work hard to make our Pakistan a safe and secure place for ALL PAKISTANIS, regardless of their race, religion on linguistic background.

Let us not be like MODI's India...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## pakdefender

ranjeet said:


>



Sarri


----------



## Sedqal

Bless the man and his foresight.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

But we could have had 3 times national holidays ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

waheed gul said:


> We are thankful to Jinnah for giving us an independent Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=863229637039587




We are Thankful to Jinha for giving you an independent Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

members will have to understand the psyche of this kind of people. They need dosage of justification from time to time for separating from India. Pakistan is a separate nation for about seven decades. this sort of questions should become irreverent now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PlanetWarrior

India should declare the birthday of Mr Jinnah as a national holiday. He truly was India's savior and a hero to all Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## INDIC

Thankful to Jinnah who removed problematic part of India and we could live in peace in our choice of government.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jinnah saved us Indians. He contributed as much as our founding fathers. Thank you MA Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

GURU DUTT said:


> thanks Mr jinnah for making pakistan and rescuing us from crazy & ultra relegous "kathmullahs" and blood sucking and greedy "feudals" and above all so called "central asian & arab influences"



It also spared us from the historical burden of invasion and wars in North-West and we could live in peace.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Jinnah saved us Indians. He contributed as much as our founding fathers. Thank you MA Jinnah



Pakistan's first constituent Assembly was a grand failure even it was exclusively of Muslim League because those incompetent leaders know nothing more than fighting, had India stayed united you can understand what they would have done to Constituent Assembly of India and we may failed to have a constitution in shortest possible time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

Pakistanisage said:


> We Pakistanis must work hard to make our Pakistan a safe and secure place for ALL PAKISTANIS, regardless of their race, religion on linguistic background.
> Let us not be like MODI's India...



where does Modi appear in this thread. Is Modiji responsible for the Poor law & order situation in Pakistan.Did Modi made Pakistan a unsafe & insecure place

Poor Logic,never expected such a response from u.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

INDIC said:


> It also spared us from the historical burden of invasion and wars in North-West and we could live in peace.



well bro thats what i called "central asian and arab influences" but in terms of land of the pure its much much more and im happy we were partitionned back then had that been not the case we would have been worse than land of the pure or maybe gaza & syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

GURU DUTT said:


> well bro thats what i called "central asian and arab influences" but in terms of land of the pure its much much more and im happy we were partitionned back then had that been not the case we would have been worse than land of the pure or maybe gaza & syria



Ever since Pakistan was created, foreigners always had presence in Pakistan, first against the Soviet Union and then against the Taliban. During British rule, it was the great game between British Empire and Russian Empire, before that all foreign invaders invaded India from the same route. Good that Pakistan was created and we could live in relative peace without any foreign interfere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

Thanks Jinnah for ensuring our prosperous future. He did what a doctor would do to ensure the longevity of a person, surgery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

INDIC said:


> Ever since Pakistan was created, foreigners always had presence in Pakistan, first against the Soviet Union and then against the Taliban. During British rule, it was the great game between British Empire and Russian Empire, before that all foreign invaders invaded India from the same route. Good that Pakistan was created and we could live in relative peace without any foreign interfere.


well its an old game that is when you are moralli incorrect and deu to your own mistakes and ego issue when bring owtsiders to pressurise your own brother that is what happens 

and its not the first time its happening same thing happnned when ibrahim lodhi was called or why some rajputs sided with mughals or why mir qusim betrayed tipu or mir jaffer betrayed siraj ud dhullah or why nizam hydrabad , mughals and other asked fr ahmed shah abdaali to keep a check on maratha power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

More Indians thanking Mr Jinnah than Pakistanis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

waheed gul said:


> We are thankful to Jinnah for giving us an independent Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=863229637039587


good, make Jinnah proud by making the Pakistan he wanted to make which never came into being



PlanetWarrior said:


> More Indians thanking Mr Jinnah than Pakistanis ?


yup, would have lead to further clashes if Jinnah hadnt created pakistan, because the damage of dividing on religious bases was already done


----------



## Jaanbaz

ares said:


> *Pakistanis seeking validation for their nation's existence even six decades after it's creation, is downright pathetic.*



Yeah and Indians have forgotten their great founder and leader Gandhi Ji. Gandhi Ji talked about peace and love but India talks about war and revenge.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jaanbaz said:


> Yeah and Indians have forgotten their great founder and leader Gandhi Ji. Gandhi Ji talked about peace and love but India talks about war and revenge.


What can I say? We evolved

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Jaanbaz said:


> Yeah and Indians have forgotten their great founder and leader Gandhi Ji. Gandhi Ji talked about peace and love but India talks about war and revenge.



It turns out that Indians are more in awe of Mr Jinnah. At least on PDF he seems to be a hero to them. Not Gandhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Mamba1

I am against partition. I believe that united India would have been an extremely powerful and prosperous country in the world. Instead , we are wasting time fighting with each other without any reason.

But if at all partition happened on the basis of religion, then I think all Muslims should go to Pakistan and All Hindus to India. This would have solved many of our(India+ Pakistan) present issues.


----------



## Contrarian

Again?
Good lord Pakistanis constantly need to bring up the 'thank god' line.

It seems they need to hear about something wrong with India more than they need to hear about something much worse happening in their own country!

Still seeking validation? Still have your locus of self-worth measured by what happens in India? Amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Phoenix89

Thanku Mr Jinnah, love u too.

Pakistani friends, with me just repeat All is well, all is well...Feel better??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol




----------



## Jaanbaz

SarthakGanguly said:


> What can I say? We evolved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

Jaanbaz said:


> Yeah and Indians have forgotten their great founder and leader Gandhi Ji. Gandhi Ji talked about peace and love but India talks about war and revenge.


We now believe in jaise ko taisa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

its a pity- Indians love Jinnah more than they love their Gandhi- 

you are welcome- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Sedqal said:


> Bless the man and his foresight.



There is truth in this, a united India, Pakistan, Bangladesh wouldn't have worked, we need to thank Sardar, Jinnah and Nehru for having the foresight in seeing the trouble beforehand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

PlanetWarrior said:


> It turns out that Indians are more in awe of Mr Jinnah. At least on PDF he seems to be a hero to them. Not Gandhi



Gandhi ji didn't leave us confused about Secular India or non-Secular India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sedqal

INDIC said:


> Gandhi ji didn't leave us confused about Secular India or non-Secular India as many Pakistanis seems confused about secular or Islamic Pakistan.



Oh please Gandhi was gunned down by a Hindu fanatic and we are the ones confused? Jinnah is immensely respected today while Gandhi actually become a controversial figure back in '48.


----------



## INDIC

Sedqal said:


> Oh please Gandhi was gunned down by a Hindu fanatic and we are the ones confused? Jinnah is immensely respected today while Gandhi actually become a controversial figure back in '48.



There are types of people in your country who fight all days if Jinnah wanted a secular Pakistan or a Islamic Pakistan using the numerous speeches of Jinnah. Gandhiji was clear that he wanted a secular India and his successors Nehru-Patel made it a secular India.


----------



## Sedqal

INDIC said:


> There are types of people in your country who fight all days if Jinnah wanted a secular Pakistan or a Islamic Pakistan using the numerous speeches of Jinnah. Gandhiji was clear that he wanted a secular India and his successors Nehru-Patel made it a secular India.



If you so desperately want to believe that then history or facts wont matter much


----------



## INDIC

Sedqal said:


> If you so desperately want to believe that then history or facts wont matter much



So, what you believe was Pakistan meant to be an Islamic state based on 2 nation theory or a secular state based on 11 August speech of Muhammad Ali Jinnah.


----------



## RAMPAGE

_Har Simt Musalmaano Pai Chahee Thi Tabahee
Mulk Apna Tha Aur Ghairon Kai Haathon Mai Thi Shahee
Aesay Mai Utha Deen-e-Muhammad Ka Sipahee
Aur Nara-e-Takbeer Sai Dee Tu Nai Gavahee
Islam Ka Jhandaa Liaay Aya Sare Maidaan 
Ae Qaid-e-Azam Tera Ehsaan Hai Ehsaan 
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Thank you babaji, at least i can eat beef and fast in peace knowing that no low esteemed deluded lunatic will shove food down my throat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

GURU DUTT said:


> well bro thats what i called "central asian and arab influences" but in terms of land of the pure its much much more and im happy we were partitionned back then had that been not the case we would have been worse than land of the pure or maybe gaza & syria


Right the Brits took away the Problematic parts now we are progressing towards New heights & the Pakistanis are still trying to justify their nations existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Aeronaut said:


> Thank you babaji, at least i can eat beef and fast in peace knowing that no low esteemed deluded lunatic will shove food down my throat.



when Punjab, Sindh, NWFP and Bengal was ruled and dominated by Muslims, how could Hindus have stopped you from eating beef and fasting.


----------



## Kompromat

Echo_419 said:


> Right the Brits took away the Problematic parts now we are progressing towards New heights & the Pakistanis are still trying to justify their nations existence.



Great nations always remind themselves of their past. Only those nations who's past was written in our herems are the ones who are too ashamed, too cynical and too insecure to look at it.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

While its true that two different states were ideal , yet it was also possible to have friendlier ties had it not for Kashmir , perhaps the friendship could have been some what like what we now enjoy with China

But what can you do when your neighbour steals your land


----------



## Kompromat

INDIC said:


> when Punjab, Sindh, NWFP and Bengal was ruled and dominated by Muslims, how could Hindus have stopped you from eating beef and fasting.



You are right they couldn't have because we won't have let them. We would have given them a shaft right away. 

This side of the sand live a people who know how to fight for honor and self rule, unlike the 3rd grade Indian Muslim citizen who gives up his rights rather than fighting for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> While its true that two different states were ideal , yet it was also possible to have friendlier ties had it not for Kashmir , perhaps the friendship could have been some what like what we now enjoy with China
> 
> But what can you do when your neighbour steals your land



Kashmir nahi hota to Junagadh hota, Hyderabad hota, paani hota, bahut kuch hota. Pakistan was meant to an enemy state of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

AugenBlick said:


> Don't give a crap about him



So Modi is the new founder of India.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

no no .. no buddy .. you messed it up now we are playing with China , you take your ball and bounce it on wall play by yourself


----------



## INDIC

Aeronaut said:


> You are right they couldn't have because we won't have let them. We would have given them a shaft right away.
> 
> This side of the sand live a people who know how to fight for honor and self rule, unlike the 3rd grade Indian Muslim citizen who gives up his rights rather than fighting for it.



Laiquat Ali Khan had to give 14% reservation to attract Muhajirs from India because of the huge economic cost of migrating in Pakistan. The remaining Hindu majority provinces left in India were 80-90% Hindu majority, so either they had to assimilate with the Hindus or leave for Pakistan. what fighting are you talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

PlanetWarrior said:


> It turns out that Indians are more in awe of Mr Jinnah. At least on PDF he seems to be a hero to them. Not Gandhi



Sure, if pathetic cheap shots can be called hero worship. But then its a class of Indians that I'd rather not count as representative of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Aeronaut said:


> You are right they couldn't have because we won't have let them. We would have given them a shaft right away.
> 
> This side of the sand live a people who know how to fight for honor and self rule, unlike the 3rd grade Indian Muslim citizen who gives up his rights rather than fighting for it.



Indeed. And you have a fragmented society fighting for honor and self rule comprising the TTP, BLA and tons of others. Hence our gratitude to Mr Jinnah for taking your side of the sand away from us. Thank you for making out our case


----------



## Screambowl

Thank you jinnah sahab for creating Hindu Majority India! That's one reason why Altaf Hussein called it the biggest blunder in the history of Sub Continent


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Oscar said:


> Sure, if pathetic cheap shots can be called hero worship. But then its a class of Indians that I'd rather not count as representative of India.



Read my post #61. It maybe a cumulative reply to this post as well


----------



## SQ8

PlanetWarrior said:


> Read my post #61. It maybe a cumulative reply to this post as well



post 61 has not happened yet ???


----------



## Kompromat

PlanetWarrior said:


> Indeed. And you have a fragmented society fighting for honor and self rule comprising the TTP, BLA and tons of others. Hence our gratitude to Mr Jinnah for taking your side of the sand away from us. Thank you for making out our case



You have 10 times the number of sepratist ,movements we have. FYI


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Aeronaut said:


> You have 10 times the number of sepratist ,movements we have. FYI



Causing 10 times less the damage which yours cause to you FYI



Oscar said:


> post 61 has not happened yet ???



51, my apologies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Oscar said:


> Sure, if pathetic cheap shots can be called hero worship. But then its a class of Indians that I'd rather not count as representative of India.



Majority of Indians don't cry for partition, the emotions only hangs with grandfather generation of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

God!.....................its over 60 years............................

Anyway its unfortunate he died so early.

Although a thought of unpartitioned India with him as the prime minister makes me wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Screambowl said:


> Thank you jinnah sahab for creating Hindu Majority India! That's one reason why Altaf Hussein called it the biggest blunder in the history of Sub Continent



Here comes another one. 

@Oscar


----------



## illusion8

Aeronaut said:


> You have 10 times the number of sepratist ,movements we have. FYI



You have just four provinces and a couple of territories.


----------



## SQ8

Aeronaut said:


> Here comes another one.
> 
> @Oscar



Well, at least you and I have normal lives to go about. One wonders what these folks have considering the time they spend on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

PlanetWarrior said:


> Causing 10 times less the damage which yours cause to you FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 51, my apologies



We are at war you are not, yet you had more bomb blasts than Pakistan last year.


----------



## jaunty

Aeronaut said:


> Thank you babaji, at least i can eat beef and fast in peace knowing that no low esteemed deluded lunatic will shove food down my throat.



Do you work in a canteen?


----------



## illusion8

Oscar said:


> Well, at least you and I have normal lives to go about. One wonders what these folks have considering the time they spend on PDF.



Both of you share about 50,000 posts, that's a considerable amount of time on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

PlanetWarrior said:


> 51, my apologies



So how exactly connected is the Indian society? We have a communal issue flaring up in the UP as we speak.. all it took was some numbskulls led by their local Maulvi to have Hindus and Muslims and everyone else cursing the heck out of each other all over the Indian nation. And that after the fact that the Indian leadership has generally been from the best cream of the crop, its minds being represented from all echelons of society; its still having strife at the slightest of whims? 

By contrast, Pakistan has been led by the worst in its society after Jinnah. And hell has no luck on either front...lost three wars and with the sort of divides it has.. still manages to keep going. Considering you are all from the same shitpool of a gene bank as many Pakistanis.. what guile do you have to critique the most unfortunate of nation for still going when you in all your fortune have your society shivering at the slightest of pricks?


----------



## vishnuvardhana

waheed gul said:


> We are thankful to Jinnah for giving us an independent Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=863229637039587


That was the best thing happened for india......


----------



## SQ8

illusion8 said:


> Both of you share about 50,000 posts, that's a considerable amount of time on PDF.



Nope, That is a considerable amount of time spread over a long period. That is time given at the very least of the day. 
Half of the folks here joined two years ago and are already the so called "senior" or "elite".


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Aeronaut said:


> We are at war you are not, yet you had more bomb blasts than Pakistan last year.



I don't know about that and cannot admit to it. Perhaps so. The question you must ask yourself, is which nation is more fragmented and which of the two are in a state of chaotic civil war ? In hindsight, if Pakistan and Bangladesh were not carved away from India, you surely cannot deny that India would possibly have balkanised into numerous other states comprising Muslim states, Sikh states, Hindi speaking states, a Christian state , Tamil speaking state etc. This fragmentation would obviously have been spearheaded by Muslim demands for independence once the idea of a secular nature of India was discarded. A catalyst which Mr Jinnah removed from India's side. Hence our respect for the man and our appreciation to him for ensuring the growth of current day secular India. It may have its problems and perhaps in a 100 years time it may not even exist as a united nation. At least he gave those who wanted to embrace secularism and true democracy a chance to do so whilst giving those who sought an Islamic identity in then India a chance to go ahead and do so. The fact remains that the secular democratic India leads in rankings currently despite the various obstacles placed in its path

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lil Mathew

Aeronaut said:


> We are at war you are not, yet you had more bomb blasts than Pakistan last year.


Please give source??


----------



## Screambowl

Aeronaut said:


> Here comes another one.
> 
> @Oscar



when you can't counter me you simply ban me. haha.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Aeronaut said:


> We are at war you are not, yet you had more bomb blasts than Pakistan last year.


mazerat ke saath araz karronga mohtram admin sirji 

the war was started by pakistan itself but thats another topic 

as for thanking jinnah yes he did a great service to india and humanity by helping in divission of india too bad that owr soft leaders then count do it 100% 

but then again pakistanies today are paying for there sins against humanity of ethnik cleansing & uprooting of more than 7 million hindus and sikhs from there ancesstrol lands and nation 

then it was hindus and sikhs to do tashaddut on now since they are almost extinct in pakistan christians, shias , ahmedies are going thru it so are so called "sensible and modrate muslims" 

pakistanies are like those children whose parents died when they were infants but there coustady was given to there cruel and greedy relatives 


so pakistanies should be happy & concerened with pakistani affairs and letothers live in peace to ... thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Oscar said:


> So how exactly connected is the Indian society? We have a communal issue flaring up in the UP as we speak.. all it took was some numbskulls led by their local Maulvi to have Hindus and Muslims and everyone else cursing the heck out of each other all over the Indian nation. And that after the fact that the Indian leadership has generally been from the best cream of the crop, its minds being represented from all echelons of society; its still having strife at the slightest of whims?
> 
> By contrast, Pakistan has been led by the worst in its society after Jinnah. And hell has no luck on either front...lost three wars and with the sort of divides it has.. still manages to keep going. Considering you are all from the same shitpool of a gene bank as many Pakistanis.. what guile do you have to critique the most unfortunate of nation for still going when you in all your fortune have your society shivering at the slightest of pricks?



In every democracy you are bound to have strife. That is the nature of a democracy. In China eg, if somebody attempted to stir up communal strife, they would languish in a cell for a few weeks before being shot by a firing squad. A few Maulvi type Muslim/ Sikh/Hindu or Christian doesn't make up Indian society comprising 1,2 billion. Strife has to exist in our society comprising various beliefs whether of a religious, political or other nature. The question to be asked is how we address the strife and whether we have been successful in doing so. The answer is glaringly obvious from the fact that India exists, India progresses and India remains a respected democracy. 

Yes, the culture and the identity is indeed the same. Pakistan was created for a specific political goal. That goal differed hugely from India's. The Pakistani objective showed its first major failure with the division of East from West Pakistan. Nobody is guiling you. It is simply an opinion of the average Indian that if partition had not occurred, the problems which you currently face would have been our problems. Hence we remain grateful to your founder for removing that obstacle from our path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

thanks jinnah sahab..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

illusion8 said:


> Both of you share about 50,000 posts, that's a considerable amount of time on PDF.



Because we RUN this machine. Me and Oscar have been here for almost 6 years each.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Oscar said:


> Nope, That is a considerable amount of time spread over a long period. That is time given at the very least of the day.
> Half of the folks here joined two years ago and are already the so called "senior" or "elite".



I joined around the same time as you and have 1/4 the number of posts which you have. Guess I do have a life eh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Oscar l Lo aik aur aa gaya


----------



## chhota bheem

Pakistanis have their reason to thank Jinnah and Indians have their own reasons to thank Jinnah..........this thread is about thanking Jinnah so why are some Pakistani members getting upset when Indians thank Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Most Indians don't understand the great service Jinnah did to his original motherland. I, for one have always been thankful and grateful to Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Screambowl

Aeronaut said:


> Because we RUN this machine. Me and Oscar have been here for almost 6 years each.



i amhere since 2010 lol more than 4 years. see the difference


----------



## jaunty

Aeronaut said:


> Because we RUN this machine. Me and Oscar have been here for almost 6 years each.



To be fair, you only started RUNNING the machine when Asim quit (or was fired?) a few months ago. Before that you were a mod for about a year. But you had several thousand posts before that too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## he-man

Hum bhi


----------



## liall

Pakistanisage said:


> We Pakistanis must work hard to make our Pakistan a safe and secure place for ALL PAKISTANIS, regardless of their race, religion on linguistic background.
> 
> Let us not be like MODI's India...



-_-


----------



## dil_dil

Butt hurt hindus thanking Jinnah.

Jinnah made sure Bharat would be reduced to regional power who can bully Bhutan at best because even Nepal show middle finger to them.


----------



## joekrish

Jinnah holds the same position as Gandhi in my heart, even though the services rendered by them to my mother land were very different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord ZeN

Pakistanisage said:


> We Pakistanis must work hard to make our Pakistan a safe and secure place for ALL PAKISTANIS, regardless of their race, religion on linguistic background.
> 
> Let us not be like MODI's India...


As if you know all about Modi's India .... does that also mean that Pakistanis do not desire good economic growth & development


----------



## SQ8

Lord Aizen said:


> As if you know all about Modi's India .... does that also mean that Pakistanis do not desire good economic growth & development



In all honesty, Modi's India has actually fared better than the Congress India in terms of communal issues. At least from the Centre. 
Modi has taken NO sides since taking office and is focusing only on the economy. Rather, he has forgotten all his election rhetoric vis-a-vis Pakistan as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord ZeN

Well you are absolutely correct.....Modi right now has a center-right ideology & is more concerned about fixing economy & getting India back to 8 -9 % growth rate.


Oscar said:


> In all honesty, Modi's India has actually fared better than the Congress India in terms of communal issues. At least from the Centre.
> Modi has taken NO sides since taking office and is focusing only on the economy. Rather, he has forgotten all his election rhetoric vis-a-vis Pakistan as well.


----------



## nair

Oscar said:


> In all honesty, Modi's India has actually fared better than the Congress India in terms of communal issues. At least from the Centre.
> Modi has taken NO sides since taking office and is focusing only on the economy. Rather, he has forgotten all his election rhetoric vis-a-vis Pakistan as well.


There is 2 modi's..... 

1) Before Election as a PM candidate
2) After Election as a Prime Minister

The second one is more as a responsible minister and keeping up the dignity of his office..... by doing that he has disappointed his fans who loved his rhetoric.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

nair said:


> There is 2 modi's.....
> 
> 1) Before Election as a PM candidate
> 2) After Election as a Prime Minister
> 
> The second one is more as a responsible minister and keeping up the dignity of his office..... by doing that he has disappointed his fans who loved his rhetoric.......



Interestingly, I had this suspicion way before the elections.


----------



## Screambowl

oye_natta said:


> Butt hurt hindus thanking Jinnah.
> 
> Jinnah made sure Bharat would be reduced to regional power who can bully Bhutan at best because even Nepal show middle finger to them.



98% Nepalis are Hindu and they don't tolerate any crap or fatwa or khilafat in their land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord ZeN

nair said:


> There is 2 modi's.....
> 
> 1) Before Election as a PM candidate
> 2) After Election as a Prime Minister
> 
> The second one is more as a responsible minister and keeping up the dignity of his office..... by doing that he has disappointed his fans who loved his rhetoric.......


No right minded person would want a PM of their own country to deliver rhetorics rather than actually governing the country which the UPA 2 miserably failed.


----------



## nair

Oscar said:


> Interestingly, I had this suspicion way before the elections.



I did not have any suspicion, I was very certain..... All those rhetoric was to get votes by projecting himself as a strong leader, it worked very well, when you had a ruling party with full of weak leaders......



Lord Aizen said:


> No right minded person would want a PM of their own country to deliver rhetorics rather than actually governing the country which the UPA 2 miserably failed.



His party and coalition partners are well known for their rhetoric...


----------



## Lord ZeN

nair said:


> I did not have any suspicion, I was very certain..... All those rhetoric was to get votes by projecting himself as a strong leader, it worked very well, when you had a ruling party with full of weak leaders......
> 
> 
> 
> His party and coalition partners are well known for their rhetoric...


We all know that but Namo govt. is best option available for India right now unless u think that Congress economic policies & administration were awesome.... since i think u are a socialist-Keralite or at least someone who thinks all Right wingers are communal.


----------



## nair

Lord Aizen said:


> We all know that but Namo govt. is best option available for India right now unless u think that Congress economic policies & administration were awesome.... since i think u are a socialist-Keralite or at least someone who thinks all Right wingers are communal.



Now you are assuming my political affiliation, and my feeling towards right wingers..... But let me tell you your assumptions are absolutely wrong...... 

I agree with your point that Modi govt is the best option available for India right now.... and after a long time we have a govt who is not supported by some regional party who always have a veto on every govt policy.....

When it comes to Economic policies, i dont see much of a change from that of previous government, infact i feel both are more or less similar. But when it comes to administration the current government is going to be way better than previous one.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord ZeN

nair said:


> Now you are assuming my political affiliation, and my feeling towards right wingers..... But let me tell you your assumptions are absolutely wrong......
> 
> I agree with your point that Modi govt is the best option available for India right now.... and after a long time we have a govt who is not supported by some regional party who always have a veto on every govt policy.....
> 
> When it comes to Economic policies, i dont see much of a change from that of previous government, infact i feel both are more or less similar. But when it comes to administration the current government is going to be way better than previous one.....


Sorry for my assumptions but i think there is a clear but gradual shift in economic policies like increasing the FDI in defence & insurance to 50%( may further increase to 75%) ,widening the tax base, allowing the Chinese to invest, focussing more on infrastructure & power ( allowing PPP),reducing the money spend on freebies etc ....


----------



## nair

Lord Aizen said:


> Sorry for my assumptions but i think there is a clear but gradual shift in economic policies like increasing the FDI in defence & retail to 50%( may further increase to 75%) ,widening the tax base, allowing the Chinese to invest, focussing more on infrastructure & power ( allowing PPP),reducing the money spend on freebies etc ....



Let us hope so, It will take atleast 2 years to see the progress made by this government......Till then you cannot judge them....


----------



## Shanba

We north east Indians thank jinnah as well.We would have never joined the Indian Union if the likes of him were Indian citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shanba

oye_natta said:


> midget you talk like your kin had any choice lol


Was that supposed to be an insult?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

Shanba said:


> Was that supposed to be an insult?



No, just a reminder that your kin didn't have any choice to begin with...


----------



## Shanba

oye_natta said:


> No, just a reminder that your kin didn't have any choice to begin with...


Don't confuse us with yourself.The brits thought us far more valuable and thus offered us multiple,real options.We had multiple options and we chose Indian Union as it provided the best deal after crown colony failed to materialise.Independence,though offered wasn't a viable deal.You are beneath us chinese origin people and if you meant to offend:Sorry..not much chances of better people getting effected by the ravings of a madman

I believe I enlightened you on this matter on this very thread and advised you to keep your mouth shut if you know nothing about the matter than open your mouth and give a resume of your idiocy, before but the mods removed my concerned posts.As i suggested before,don't confuse yourself with us,the only two choices you people had was hell or hades.That much is obvious from the state of your country and provinces.


----------



## dil_dil

Shanba said:


> Don't confuse us with yourself.The brits thought us far more valuable and thus offered us multiple,real options.We had multiple options and we chose Indian Union as it provided the best deal after crown colony failed to materialise.Independence,though offered wasn't a viable deal.You are beneath us chinese origin people and if you meant to offend:Sorry..not much chances of better people getting effected by the ravings of a madman
> 
> I believe I enlightened you on this matter on this very thread and advised you to keep your mouth shut if you know nothing about the matter than open your mouth and give a resume of your idiocy, before but the mods removed my concerned posts.As i suggested before,don't confuse yourself with us,the only two choices you people had was hell or hades.That much is obvious from the state of your country and provinces.



Fairy tales to make you feel important, remember you are NE Asian in India. Your worth is not much more then dom of Delhi jungles. Your kin watch East Asian dramas and copy their dressing styles because rest of India despises you. If your kin had any choice they would have joined China. We also would have joined China if other option was India.

Stop saying you are beneath us again and again because your kin is insulted and humiliated by even Bengalis.


----------



## naveen mishra

Thank u Mr Jinnah, we love u too.


----------



## INDIC

oye_natta said:


> *midget* you talk like your kin had any choice lol



Those North-East guys can kick the crap out of your 'martial' kind. They were the one who screwed the massive Mughal invasion of North-East.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shanba

oye_natta said:


> Fairy tales to make you feel important, remember you are NE Asian in India. Your worth is not much more then dom of Delhi jungles. Your kin watch East Asian dramas and copy their dressing styles because rest of India despises you. If your kin had any choice they would have joined China. We also would have joined China if other option was India.
> 
> Stop saying you are beneath us again and again because your kin is insulted and humiliated by even Bengalis.


I am not saying it because of your lame lunatic ravings.You are beneath us north east,especially chinese origin people.Unlike you the brits had respect for us,the reason they offered us multiple options.Unlike your kind who had only poverty and misery as their two options after the british decided to leave India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shanba

NepalSamaj said:


> We NE people know the reality of Muslims. We see illegal Muslim Bangladeshis sneak into our pure land all the time.


Yup,absolutely good for nothing illegal infiltrators.If only the rest of north east had something like ILP system.My state of Arunachal has virtually no illegal bangladeshis apart from maybe the odd one or two families here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

INDIC said:


> Those North-East guys can kick the crap out of your 'martial' kind. They were the one who screwed the massive Mughal invasion of North-East.


please tell that chap.. 
Not a single Mughal or british could conquer Himalyan kingdoms with their own effort. Brtishers were stopped at southern foothills and mughals too. There is a queen, she used to chop of nose of every Mughal and thats why Saharanpur became the border!! 

Neither Mughals nor Britishers ever had complete control over Himalyas, as they were not allowed to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Shanba said:


> I am not saying it because of your lame lunatic ravings.You are beneath us north east,especially chinese origin people.Unlike you the brits had respect for us,the reason they offered us multiple options.Unlike your kind who had only poverty and misery as their two options after the british decided to leave India.



You can see what they did to Chakmas when Chittagong Hill Track of North-East was given to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

Jinnah should be considered Father figure in India not Gandhi because of his great service to create Pakistan  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shanba

INDIC said:


> You can see what they did to Chakmas when Chittagong Hill Track of North-East was given to Pakistan.


Yup,They can't tolerate their own,they rape and kill each other all the time.The delusions of grandeur is so laughable in these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Screambowl said:


> please tell that chap..
> Not a single Mughal or british could conquer Himalyan kingdoms with their own effort. Brtishers were stopped at southern foothills and mughals too. There is a queen, she used to chop of nose of every Mughal and thats why Saharanpur became the border!!
> 
> Neither Mughals nor Britishers ever had complete control over Himalyas, as they were not allowed to.



Those 'martial' kind of West Punjab gave no resistance to any foreigners, once Kabul was conquered, their next stoppage was Delhi because nobody in between(West Punjab) was martial enough to give them any resistance. @oye_natta please say something.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazPaK

so many butt hurt bhartis so little time. 

Salute to Jinnah!


----------



## dil_dil

Shanba said:


> I am not saying it because of your lame lunatic ravings.You are beneath us north east,especially chinese origin people.Unlike you the brits had respect for us,the reason they offered us multiple options.Unlike your kind who had only poverty and misery as their two options after the british decided to leave India.



No offence but please don't insult Chinese by saying you are Chinese. You guys are breeds of Filipino people not Chinese. NE Asia is worth less land, people living there are proof its worthless ness even in ancient times.



INDIC said:


> Those 'martial' kind of West Punjab gave no resistance to any foreigners, once Kabul was conquered, their next stoppage was Delhi because nobody in between(West Punjab) was martial enough to gave them any resistance. @oye_natta please say something.



Brother same west punjabis you like to claim so much, and i see you didn't stop using smily.


----------



## Shanba

oye_natta said:


> No offence but please don't insult Chinese by saying you are Chinese. You guys are breeds of Filipino people not Chinese. NE Asia is worth less land, people living there are proof its worthless ness even in ancient times.
> 
> 
> 
> The same west punjabis you like to claim so much, and i see you didn't stop using smily.


Rage on..you only look more like the idiot you are with every post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shanba

NepalSamaj said:


> If land is worthless then why did Mughals try 19 times to invade it? Why did British try loads of time to invade it? This is worthless talk


Leave him alone,he is only trying to forget the misery and poverty he is in,to ignore his over crowded dwellings.North East is one-third of pakistan in land area and has only a fraction of the population and far more prosperous.When dogs bark,the noble person ignores the poor animal and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShivajiBhosale

Jinnah Sahab should have taken Indian Muslims with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

oye_natta said:


> Brother same west punjabis you like to claim so much, and i see you didn't stop using smily.



Tu mujhe brother kyon keh raha hai.  We only claim the ancient Hindu-Buddhist history of all land East of the Indus and since you don't believe its yours.


----------



## dil_dil

INDIC said:


> Tu mujhe brother kyon keh raha hai.  We only claim the ancient Hindu-Buddhist history of all land East of the Indus and since you don't believe its yours.



Brother smily make you sound retard, forget about west punjab. First claim east punjab and see your bones broken.



NepalSamaj said:


> If land is worthless then why did Mughals try 19 times to invade it? Why did British try loads of time to invade it? This is worthless talk



Ofcourse its worthless, invaders only had interest in plains not fucking mountains. Coward people lived in mountains.


----------



## INDIC

oye_natta said:


> Brother smily make you sound retard, forget about west punjab. First claim east punjab and see your bones broken.



Do you mean Sindhis breaks your bone when West Punjabis claim Mohenjodaro.


----------



## dil_dil

INDIC said:


> Do you mean Sindhis breaks your bone when West Punjabis claim Mohenjodaro.



And Punjab have Harappa anyway, our connection with Sindh is ancient. Someone who is ashamed of himself is giving lecture about identity. First reveal your ethinic group, shameless creature.


----------



## AugenBlick

Jaanbaz said:


> So Modi is the new founder of India.


Nope.
MK Gandhi was not a "founder". 
A lot of people worked for India. Gandhi was just the poster boy.
e.g. Sardar Patel & Menon worked hard and made India into what it is today after joining 500+ princely states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

oye_natta said:


> And Punjab have Harappa anyway, our connection with Sindh is ancient. Someone who is ashamed of himself is giving lecture about identity. First reveal your ethinic group, shameless creature.



connection ki baat chor hi do, Sindh tumhara Punjab nahi hai.


----------



## dil_dil

INDIC said:


> connection ki baat chor hi do, Sindh tumhara Punjab nahi hai.



Again as i told you Harappa is in punjab. Sindh river flow through Punjab. I don't need to explain it further my little brother. If you ever claimed east punjab in front of pure indian punjabi then your jaw will be broken second later.


----------



## INDIC

oye_natta said:


> Again as i told you Harappa is in punjab. Sindh river flow through Punjab. I don't need to explain it further my little brother. If you ever claimed east punjab in front of pure indian punjabi then your jaw will be broken second later.



You say Mohenjodaro is yours too but that's not in West Punjab. But since you believe heritage of one province can't be claimed be others as other region guy will break the bone as Sindhi may do that to you when you say Mohenjodaro belongs to West Punjab.


----------



## Ajatashatru

HariPrasad said:


> members will have to understand the psyche of this kind of people. They need dosage of justification from time to time for separating from India. Pakistan is a separate nation for about seven decades. this sort of questions should become irreverent now.


Pakistan was never-is not-and will never be defined without reference to India. Pakistan's identity cannot be separated from India, despite all their pathetic attempts.


----------



## INDIC

Ajatashatru said:


> Pakistan was never-is not-and will never be defined without reference to India. Pakistan's identity cannot be separated from India, despite all their pathetic attempts.



Pakistani identity is best defined with the word _Not-India_ and when they say _not-India_ it means they can't define it without mentioning India.


----------



## dil_dil

INDIC said:


> You say Mohenjodaro is yours too but that's not in West Punjab. But since you believe heritage of one province can't be claimed be others as other region guy will break the bone as Sindhi may do that to you when you say Mohenjodaro belongs to West Punjab.



No silly litlle Indian, we are not like your kin who claim other people history thousands miles away. I mean you are east bengali hindu, your parents moved to west bengal after 71. What claim do you have on us?


----------



## INDIC

oye_natta said:


> No silly litlle Indian, we are not like your kin who claim other people history thousands miles away. I mean you are east bengali hindu, your parents moved to west bengal after 71. What claim do you have on us?



The people East of the divine radcliffe line know what connection they have with each other and who is a Pakistani to tell a difference between a Bengali and a Punjabi in India.  Yes, I know Pakistanis don't see themselves as some historical race since the name was invented in 1930s, so you guys extremely fear when you saw saying people calling themselves as proud sindhi or Proud Pashtuns as you see it as betraying to the idea of Pakistan.


----------



## dil_dil

INDIC said:


> The people East of the divine radcliffe line know what connection they have with each other and who is a Pakistani to tell a difference between a Bengali and a Punjabi in India.  Yes, I know Pakistanis don't see themselves as some historical race since the name was invented in 1930s, so you guys extremely fear when you saw saying people calling themselves as proud sindhi or Proud Pashtuns as you see it as betraying to the idea of Pakistan.



Again i know Pakis didnt treat your kin that well in 71, but i still don't understand how can east bengali hindu claim anything in Pakistan? Don't you think this is embarrassing for other proud hindu bengalis?


----------



## DARIUS

I Thank Mr. Jinnah from the depth of my heart for creating Pakistan and taking all the fanatic nut jobs out of my great nation!!


----------



## INDIC

oye_natta said:


> Again i know Pakis didnt treat your kin that well in 71, but i still don't understand how can east bengali hindu claim anything in Pakistan? Don't you think this is embarrassing for other proud bengalis?



Nothing embarrassing, our ancient books clearly mentions what defines an Indian culture and what constituted ancient India(_Bharatavarsha_) mentioned in our ancient books and folklore. As I mentioned everything East of Indus from Gandhara in North-West to Dravida in South India is our culture and thus Bengali, Punjabi, Telugu, Kannada, Malayali, Tamil all shares a common culture and common historical identity.  Your Pakistan identity was invented in Ch. Rahmat Ali in 1930 and that's the main reason you lack Indian kind of deeper/historical meaning and understanding of your Pakistani identity and when some Sindhu or Pashtun feel proud of his culture, you see that as a danger to idea of Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

DARIUS said:


> I Thank Mr. Jinnah from the depth of my heart for creating Pakistan and taking all the fanatic nut jobs out of my great nation!!



Lanti sikha teri hinduan ne theek hi g mari sei 84 vich. Soon indian punjab will become bihari land.



INDIC said:


> Nothing embarrassing, our ancient books clearly mentions what defines an Indian culture and what constituted ancient India(Bharatavarsha) mentioned in our ancient books and folklore. As I mentioned everything East of Indus from Gandhara in North-West to Dravida in South India is our culture and thus by Bengali, Punjabi, Telugu, Kannada, Malayali, Tamil all shares a common culture and common historical identity.  Your Pakistan identity was invented in Ch. Rahmat Ali in 1930 and that's the main reason you lack Indian kind of deeper/historical meaning and understanding of your Pakistani identity and when some Sindhu or Pashtun feel proud of his culture, you see that as a danger to idea of Pakistan .



East hindu bengali claiming all those things is very embarrassing, you will not admit it anyway. You can claim what ever you want in your hindutva books, you are clearly product of these books.


----------



## INDIC

oye_natta said:


> East hindu bengali claiming all those things is very embarrassing, you will not admit it anyway. You can claim what ever you want in your hindutva books, you are clearly product of these books.



Not just Hinduism but other religions too. I can understand you confusion since your failed nation building with Bengalis  But still Indians are connected to their historical root and identity and thus a Bengali and Punjabi see themselves as the same people of historical Bharat.


----------



## dil_dil

INDIC said:


> a *Bengali and Punjabi see themselves as the same people of historical Bharat*.



fucking lol, you east bengali hindu who is refugee in India now going to tell me what punjabis think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

oye_natta said:


> fucking lol, you east bengali hindu who is refugee in India now going to tell me what punjabis think?



Which Punjabis are you talking about, who go on claiming having Greek, Arab, Persian and Turkish ancestry around the world.


----------



## dil_dil

INDIC said:


> Which Punjabis are you talking about, who go on claiming having Greek, Arab, Persian and Turkish ancestry around the world.



Listen bengali refugee, please don't kid your self. These hindutva books have made you numb but at least think about other proud bengalis.


----------



## INDIC

oye_natta said:


> Listen bengali refugee, please don't kid your self. These hindutva books have made you numb but at least think about other proud bengalis.



You seems so jealous that Pakistanis lacks a historical identity.


----------



## KalaGhoda

oye_natta said:


> Listen bengali refugee, please don't kid your self. These hindutva books have made you numb but at least think about other proud bengalis.




are you a refugee too ? you know, punjabis were refugees too during partition. did you know that ?


----------



## dil_dil

KalaGhoda said:


> are you a refugee too ? you know, punjabis were refugees too during partition. did you know that ?



**** no, lanti insaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

oye_natta said:


> fucking lol, you east bengali hindu who is refugee in India now going to tell me what punjabis think?


shan maan ja ... itna na troll kiya kar ...


----------



## dil_dil

INDIC said:


> You seems so jealous that Pakistanis lacks a historical identity.



Yes i am jelous of east bengali hindu refugee claiming our history, someone who hate us for what Pak army did 4 decades ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KalaGhoda

oye_natta said:


> **** no, lanti insaan



i'm sure you were... you sound like one. stay in india or emigrated to kaneda paanji ?


----------



## dil_dil

KalaGhoda said:


> i'm sure you were... you sound like one. stay in india or emigrated to kaneda paanji ?



Beta we are in west punjab as far back my relatives can remember.


----------



## StormShadow

waheed gul said:


> *We are thankful to Jinnah for giving us an independent Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=863229637039587


Even we are.


----------



## KalaGhoda

oye_natta said:


> Yes i am jelous of east bengali hindu refugee claiming our history, someone who hate us for what Pak army did 4 decades ago.




o tu muhajir hai...  maaf karna yaar...bura hua tumhare saath...i can understhandes..LMAO..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

KalaGhoda said:


> o tu muhajir hai...  maaf karna yaar...bura hua tumhare saath...i can understhandes..LMAO..



Who are you?


----------



## KalaGhoda

oye_natta said:


> Beta we are in west punjab as far back my relatives can remember.




when is that ? 1947 ? 

majak kar riya paanji...jinnah ji ka khairiyat hain...hum maje me hain...aap bhi tansion na lo...


----------



## AugenBlick

*We are thankful to jinnah for giving you an Independent Pakistan.
*


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Black Mamba1 said:


> I am against partition. I believe that united India would have been an extremely powerful and prosperous country in the world. Instead , we are wasting time fighting with each other without any reason.


Sir, religious bigotry is at peak here.... Hate based on religion, sections, subsections, target killings , shia, sunni, wahabi, ahmadi, terrorist organisations Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ) , Sepah-e-Muhammad Pakistan (SMP) ,Jaish-e-Muhammad (JeM), Sepah-e-Sahaba Pakistan (SSP) , Tehreek-e-Jaafria Pakistan (TJP) ,Tehreek-e-Nifaz-e-Shariat-e-Mohammad (TNSM) , Tehreek-e-Islami, Millat-e-Islamia Pakistan (Ex-SSP), Khuddam-ul-Islam (Ex JeM) , Islami Tehreek Pakistan (Ex-TJP) , Jamiat-ul-Ansar ,Jamiat-ul-Furqan , Hizbut Tehrir , Islamic Students Movement of Pakistan , Lashkar-e-Islam , Ansar-ul-Islam , Ahle Sunnat Wal Jamaat (ASWJ) Ex-banned organisation (SSP) , Muslim Students Organisation(MSO) , Jaish-e- Islam , Jamaat-ud-Dawa (JuD), Tehreek-e- Taliban Pakistan (TTP).

Why you want to create unrest in India?? You want to make Khatam Bharat instead of Akhand Bharat?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

oye_natta said:


> Yes i am jelous of east bengali hindu refugee claiming our history, someone who hate us for what Pak army did 4 decades ago.



Your are from the west of the divine Radcliffe Line, you can cry us a river.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Can somebody prove what is written in the OP's thumbnail was ever said by Modi ?


----------



## suresh1773

Jaanbaz said:


> Yeah and Indians have forgotten their great founder and leader Gandhi Ji. Gandhi Ji talked about peace and love but India talks about war and revenge.



It is not one sided,what about yr Militant leaders who talk of Ghazwa E Hind.U have Bhutto talking of a 1000 year war with India


----------



## Jaanbaz

suresh1773 said:


> It is not one sided,what about yr Militant leaders who talk of Ghazwa E Hind.U have Bhutto talking of a 1000 year war with India



No its not one sided. Politicians on both sides use emotions to save their own backs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jaanbaz said:


> Yeah and Indians have forgotten their great founder and leader Gandhi Ji. Gandhi Ji talked about peace and love but India talks about war and revenge.




Love and peace are useless gestures for Some people. They do not understand the language of Love and peace so we have to talk to of revenge and war.


----------



## HariPrasad

Ajatashatru said:


> Pakistan was never-is not-and will never be defined without reference to India. Pakistan's identity cannot be separated from India, despite all their pathetic attempts.



Yes but Pakistan is an independent nation for six decade. Still they want the Justification of being separated from India. There are many voices of dissent in Pakistan and there are lots of questions are raised against the partion by none other than the intellectuals and media of Pakistan.


----------



## Black Mamba1

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Sir, religious bigotry is at peak here.... Hate based on religion, sections, subsections, target killings , shia, sunni, wahabi, ahmadi, terrorist organisations Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ) , Sepah-e-Muhammad Pakistan (SMP) ,Jaish-e-Muhammad (JeM), Sepah-e-Sahaba Pakistan (SSP) , Tehreek-e-Jaafria Pakistan (TJP) ,Tehreek-e-Nifaz-e-Shariat-e-Mohammad (TNSM) , Tehreek-e-Islami, Millat-e-Islamia Pakistan (Ex-SSP), Khuddam-ul-Islam (Ex JeM) , Islami Tehreek Pakistan (Ex-TJP) , Jamiat-ul-Ansar ,Jamiat-ul-Furqan , Hizbut Tehrir , Islamic Students Movement of Pakistan , Lashkar-e-Islam , Ansar-ul-Islam , Ahle Sunnat Wal Jamaat (ASWJ) Ex-banned organisation (SSP) , Muslim Students Organisation(MSO) , Jaish-e- Islam , Jamaat-ud-Dawa (JuD), Tehreek-e- Taliban Pakistan (TTP).
> 
> Why you want to create unrest in India?? You want to make Khatam Bharat instead of Akhand Bharat?


 
Sir, could not understand your post clearly. I did not say that I want a merger with Pakistan in Today's scenario and own all extremist by default.

What I told is that Partition in 1947 was a mistake. United India would have been more powerful economically and in other fronts too. And in such scenario ( May be it would be a loose union) the united country would follow a secular path. All those Muslim extremists fraction would not be created at all.

But as partition happened , to me-

1. Partition happened by and for Muslim Landlords to maintain the status quo and not for Muslim people of the subcontinent. No land reforms in last 60+ years support this statement.
2. It is now a reality and cannot be undone
3. All religious extremisms, anti India Jihad etc what Pakistan is facing today are the extension of the root cause of Pakistan's creation ie keeping status quo for land lords.
4. As partition was based on religion, we should have accepted the reality fully. All Muslims should go to Pakistan, and all Hindus should have come to India. Pakistan (East+West) was created for all Muslims of the subcontinent and not for the people staying there during the partition. They should have owned the responsibility. This could have solved many internal issues of our countries

My observation was based on historical perpective not on today's situation. I am not at all in favour of Akhand Bharat. Please do not misunderstand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajatashatru

Black Mamba1 said:


> Sir, could not understand your post clearly. I did not say that I want a merger with Pakistan in Today's scenario and own all extremist by default.
> 
> What I told is that Partition in 1947 was a mistake. United India would have been more powerful economically and in other fronts too. And in such scenario ( May be it would be a loose union) the united country would follow a secular path. All those Muslim extremists fraction would not be created at all.
> 
> But as partition happened , to me-
> 
> 1. Partition happened by and for Muslim Landlords to maintain the status quo and not for Muslim people of the subcontinent. No land reforms in last 60+ years support this statement.
> 2. It is now a reality and cannot be undone
> 3. All religious extremisms, anti India Jihad etc what Pakistan is facing today are the extension of the root cause of Pakistan's creation ie keeping status quo for land lords.
> 4. As partition was based on religion, we should have accepted the reality fully. All Muslims should go to Pakistan, and all Hindus should have come to India. Pakistan (East+West) was created for all Muslims of the subcontinent and not for the people staying there during the partition. They should have owned the responsibility. This could have solved many internal issues of our countries
> 
> My observation was based on historical perpective not on today's situation. I am not at all in favour of Akhand Bharat. Please do not misunderstand


I agree with your observation that if partition had to be done, it should have been fully realised, i.e., Pakistan completely for Muslims and India for non - Muslims then it would have been much better for the subcontinent because then two conflicting and mutually exclusive ideologies would not have to coexist together in our country.

It should either have been no partition or complete partition, not the haphazard partition that eventually happened. The incomplete manner in which partition occurred caused a lot of problems in the subcontinent.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Jinnah didnt 'create' Pakistan, British did. For us Pashtuns the newly founded Pakistan was end of British rule, nothing else. In fact all of our wars , revolts and movements against British went to waste with creation of Pakistan, as our qaum remained divided. Hindi muslims of Pakistan movement were driven by fear of Hindus and were not exactly anti-British, but Pashtun of North-west was simply fighting against the farangi invaders since 1849........We were the freedom fighters and anti-imperialists in the truest sense, not Farangi-like jinnah with cigar in his mouth and dogs in his lap in the style of europeans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Jinnah didnt 'create' Pakistan, British did. For us Pashtuns the newly founded Pakistan was end of British rule, nothing else. In fact all of our wars , revolts and movements against British went to waste with creation of Pakistan, as our qaum remained divided. Hindi muslims of Pakistan movement were driven by fear of Hindus and were not exactly anti-British, but Pashtun of North-west was simply fighting against the farangi invaders since 1849........We were the freedom fighters and anti-imperialists in the truest sense, not Farangi-like jinnah with cigar in his mouth and dogs in his lap in the style of europeans.



shut your bloody trap... you are the same idiot who was telling us how ML had a strong hold in lakki marwat...


----------



## farhan_9909

My friend to me After watching "Gand of Waseypur"

Yaara Musalmano ne to india main hindu ki maari rakhi hue hai lekin ye pir bhi achay hay,agar hum hotey to inhe Nepal main band hi kr dete sab k sab ko


----------

